# Things of wood I have seen



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

*An inspirational horse and rider*

Whenever I travel, particularly since I got the bug, I make it a point to visit somewhere that houses things made of wood by known or unknown craftsmen so I can fawn over their wonderful creations.

I thought I should start sharing.

A few years ago I had the fortune to take a trip to Ireland. We were using Shannon airport as our arrival and departure hub. The very last day of travel, we decided to go and visit Bunratty Castle. I did not want to go at first, because it's a recreated village and I thought it would be too touristy. However, I was pleasantly surprised. They have retained many beautiful treasures inside the castle. The horse and rider made me go absolutely gaga. It's nearly life sized. I believe it is early 17th century. My partner had to drag me away.

I imagine it is likely limewood, as were many sculptures of the day.










Hope you enjoy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mtkate said:


> *An inspirational horse and rider*
> 
> Whenever I travel, particularly since I got the bug, I make it a point to visit somewhere that houses things made of wood by known or unknown craftsmen so I can fawn over their wonderful creations.
> 
> ...


Thats cool thanks for sharing


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

mtkate said:


> *An inspirational horse and rider*
> 
> Whenever I travel, particularly since I got the bug, I make it a point to visit somewhere that houses things made of wood by known or unknown craftsmen so I can fawn over their wonderful creations.
> 
> ...


Wow, now I want to take a vacation and check it out. I love sculpture.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *An inspirational horse and rider*
> 
> Whenever I travel, particularly since I got the bug, I make it a point to visit somewhere that houses things made of wood by known or unknown craftsmen so I can fawn over their wonderful creations.
> 
> ...


Such a lovely country.. the Emerald Isle..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *An inspirational horse and rider*
> 
> Whenever I travel, particularly since I got the bug, I make it a point to visit somewhere that houses things made of wood by known or unknown craftsmen so I can fawn over their wonderful creations.
> 
> ...


life size ?

thats pretty cool .

good hobby ,
i'l have to do that when i get to travel next .

thanks !


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *An inspirational horse and rider*
> 
> Whenever I travel, particularly since I got the bug, I make it a point to visit somewhere that houses things made of wood by known or unknown craftsmen so I can fawn over their wonderful creations.
> 
> ...


thank´s for sharimg it with us

Dennis


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

mtkate said:


> *An inspirational horse and rider*
> 
> Whenever I travel, particularly since I got the bug, I make it a point to visit somewhere that houses things made of wood by known or unknown craftsmen so I can fawn over their wonderful creations.
> 
> ...


Love seeing others work. My Icon is in a small restaurant in Red River, NM. Totally of small pieces of wood


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

*A carved castle scene... in an Irish castle*

As in my first blog entry, this is a thing of beauty I saw at Bunratty Castle in Ireland - wooden of course. It measured about 4 feet square (or so my memory says) and was housed near a window. My guess again is 17th century.










I cannot fathom the amount of work this entailed. There is a closer shot of detail I found interesting below. You can see some wear on the dogs - probably from hands reaching up and petting them (alas!).










I hope you enjoyed the scenery. Seeing work like this certainly makes me want to keep going.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mtkate said:


> *A carved castle scene... in an Irish castle*
> 
> As in my first blog entry, this is a thing of beauty I saw at Bunratty Castle in Ireland - wooden of course. It measured about 4 feet square (or so my memory says) and was housed near a window. My guess again is 17th century.
> 
> ...


Wonderful carving thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *A carved castle scene... in an Irish castle*
> 
> As in my first blog entry, this is a thing of beauty I saw at Bunratty Castle in Ireland - wooden of course. It measured about 4 feet square (or so my memory says) and was housed near a window. My guess again is 17th century.
> 
> ...


Wow,, just boggles the mind that some can be so talented, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *A carved castle scene... in an Irish castle*
> 
> As in my first blog entry, this is a thing of beauty I saw at Bunratty Castle in Ireland - wooden of course. It measured about 4 feet square (or so my memory says) and was housed near a window. My guess again is 17th century.
> 
> ...


Crikey!


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

*Art Nouveau from the Musee de l'Ecole de Nancy*

I went to Paris last year and made a point to visit the Musee de l'Ecole Nancy in Nancy, France. If you are fortunate to get to Paris - please DO take the 1.5 (approx) hour high speed train over there. You could even make it a day trip.

.

Any of you with a penchant for arts and crafts will faint when gazing at the treasures inside this small museum. Unfortunately, no pictures allowed which I respectfully followed but you can buy a very fine book with pictures of most of the pieces in there.

.

They let you get extremely close to the pieces. The most wretched of humans will go as far as touching the pieces which is followed by a "tsk tsk" from the museum staff. Do it a few times and they will usher you out. I got my eyeball merely inches from several of the fine works. My partner had to drag me out of there kicking and screaming.

.

To get a taste of this museum, this is an oak door that is standing outside, encased in a free standing wall in the museum garden. The carving - "La racine est au fond des bois" roughly translates to "The root is at the base of the tree". A cute play on words. It was created by Eugene Vallin in 1897.










.

The following is not of wood - but is a beautiful door which is the first thing you see when you enter the museum property.










.

The pictures below are not mine, but linked to the musee de nancy site which I highly recommend browsing.

I saw this in person. Magnifique! Another of Eugene Vallin's works.










.

I almost died when I saw this dining room. I want that!!! Again, Eugene Vallin.










.

Another of my faves was Louis Majorelle (a sample of his work below). His pieces are all over the place and still for sale. I walked into an antique store in Nancy and could have bought one …. but it would have cost way more than my trip to France.










.

I hope you enjoy this small preview of the museum.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

mtkate said:


> *Art Nouveau from the Musee de l'Ecole de Nancy*
> 
> I went to Paris last year and made a point to visit the Musee de l'Ecole Nancy in Nancy, France. If you are fortunate to get to Paris - please DO take the 1.5 (approx) hour high speed train over there. You could even make it a day trip.
> 
> ...


I am a fan of Art Nouveau. Thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *Art Nouveau from the Musee de l'Ecole de Nancy*
> 
> I went to Paris last year and made a point to visit the Musee de l'Ecole Nancy in Nancy, France. If you are fortunate to get to Paris - please DO take the 1.5 (approx) hour high speed train over there. You could even make it a day trip.
> 
> ...


thank´sfor sharing
you are right abaut
the desk
Magnifique!

Dennis


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mtkate said:


> *Art Nouveau from the Musee de l'Ecole de Nancy*
> 
> I went to Paris last year and made a point to visit the Musee de l'Ecole Nancy in Nancy, France. If you are fortunate to get to Paris - please DO take the 1.5 (approx) hour high speed train over there. You could even make it a day trip.
> 
> ...


I've really enjoyed all of the photos you've shared with us There's some fantastic work.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *Art Nouveau from the Musee de l'Ecole de Nancy*
> 
> I went to Paris last year and made a point to visit the Musee de l'Ecole Nancy in Nancy, France. If you are fortunate to get to Paris - please DO take the 1.5 (approx) hour high speed train over there. You could even make it a day trip.
> 
> ...


I have just been to Nancy myself, and I completely agree-Nancy is absolutely worth a visit, and especially the Musee de l'Ecole Nancy. Really fascinating woodwork, and also a lot of iron work, casted as well as forged, glass work etc.

At the Nancy tourist office you can also get an audio guide for a walking tour through Nancy, about two hours, which will let you discover all the beautiful Art Nouveau style buildings of Nancy. This was the hi-light of my trip.

I will post some images when I come back home.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

*15th century french coffers from the Musee de Cluny - Paris*

Oak coffers that have survived the ages always impress me. In addition - the carvings are inspired. They are all french (though one I believe is from Flanders). 
.
Disclaimer on the photography: You are not allowed to use flash in the museum (though there seem to be many bozos who ignore the rules and do it anyway). The rooms are dark due to the tapestries… so I had to use the highest ISOs I could and count on props and non-shaky hands… and for the tourists not to get in as ghosts. Positioning was not always optimal due to available prop locations.

.






















































.

Hope you enjoyed a peak at these. If you are into Medieval anything - this is a Mecca. This museum houses La Dame et La Licorne. I did not want to leave the sitting room.

.

For those of you who like that tapestry, here are some pics from one of the tableaux. The lighting is EXTREMELY low in that room. I was amazed they came out so well. 
.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *15th century french coffers from the Musee de Cluny - Paris*
> 
> Oak coffers that have survived the ages always impress me. In addition - the carvings are inspired. They are all french (though one I believe is from Flanders).
> .
> ...


great pictures ,

it's amazing what people could do before 
t.v. came along !


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

mtkate said:


> *15th century french coffers from the Musee de Cluny - Paris*
> 
> Oak coffers that have survived the ages always impress me. In addition - the carvings are inspired. They are all french (though one I believe is from Flanders).
> .
> ...


TV? Good pictures.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

mtkate said:


> *15th century french coffers from the Musee de Cluny - Paris*
> 
> Oak coffers that have survived the ages always impress me. In addition - the carvings are inspired. They are all french (though one I believe is from Flanders).
> .
> ...


These are fabulous pieces. I used to live near the Boston Museum of Fine Arts and always was amazed at what lasted for centuries. Neat tapestry too. Is that a horse or a unicorn?


----------



## LisaC (Oct 10, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *15th century french coffers from the Musee de Cluny - Paris*
> 
> Oak coffers that have survived the ages always impress me. In addition - the carvings are inspired. They are all french (though one I believe is from Flanders).
> .
> ...


Holy schmoley. Those are gorgeous.

France was totally wasted on me when I went. I was 24 and disliked history, and didn't care about churches, and decided that the coolest thing was the catacombs. DEAD PEOPLE?! AWESOME!

What a brat I was. When I go back, I'm doing it right.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *15th century french coffers from the Musee de Cluny - Paris*
> 
> Oak coffers that have survived the ages always impress me. In addition - the carvings are inspired. They are all french (though one I believe is from Flanders).
> .
> ...


Jack - it's a unicorn. This is a very famous set of six tapestries - mainly because it's so old and large and has survived the turmoil of the ages. Totally breathtaking in person. I never understood the fuss until I saw it live. Here is a great link to explore them:

http://www.musee-moyenage.fr/ang/pages/pageid18368u1l2.htm

Lisa - kind of know what you mean. I went to France as a teenager. I think the thing that impressed us the most (in that day and age!) was the freedom for us to buy wine at lunch. LOL.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

*Writing room at Abbottsford*

If you ever go to Scotland (Edinburgh) you MUST MUST MUST go spend a 1/2 day at Abbottsford - the home of Sir Walter Scott. For the lover of carvings, it's incredible. These are a few pics of just one room - his writing room or den.
.









.
Sorry for the fuzziness of the next one. This was a carving in a chair. I guess I was so excited I couldn't stop shaking 









.
This is a carving on the armrest of another chair. It's a little worn due to wear.









.
Every corner seemed to have a special carving inset, as per the two images below.









.
.










.
.
Enjoy the pics…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

mtkate said:


> *Writing room at Abbottsford*
> 
> If you ever go to Scotland (Edinburgh) you MUST MUST MUST go spend a 1/2 day at Abbottsford - the home of Sir Walter Scott. For the lover of carvings, it's incredible. These are a few pics of just one room - his writing room or den.
> .
> ...


Amazing carvings, amazing room. Thanks for the photos


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *Writing room at Abbottsford*
> 
> If you ever go to Scotland (Edinburgh) you MUST MUST MUST go spend a 1/2 day at Abbottsford - the home of Sir Walter Scott. For the lover of carvings, it's incredible. These are a few pics of just one room - his writing room or den.
> .
> ...


Well, Kate …

Despite my recent pledge of honor, integrity, and ethics ….

There goes ANY shot I had at claiming that to be MY work 

Absolutely stunning.

Some of the woodwork I've seen, in Europe … simply defies description.

Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

mtkate said:


> *Writing room at Abbottsford*
> 
> If you ever go to Scotland (Edinburgh) you MUST MUST MUST go spend a 1/2 day at Abbottsford - the home of Sir Walter Scott. For the lover of carvings, it's incredible. These are a few pics of just one room - his writing room or den.
> .
> ...


Very impressive. Thanks for sharing, as I really like seeing other culture's works of art and I didn't schedule my plane ticket!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

mtkate said:


> *Writing room at Abbottsford*
> 
> If you ever go to Scotland (Edinburgh) you MUST MUST MUST go spend a 1/2 day at Abbottsford - the home of Sir Walter Scott. For the lover of carvings, it's incredible. These are a few pics of just one room - his writing room or den.
> .
> ...


I would have been shaking to…in awe.
The european, asian and islamic countries do have great sculptor and carving work. My brother has a writing desk from Thailand. AMAZING the work they do by hand.
In Canada ?
We have totem poles !


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

mtkate said:


> *Writing room at Abbottsford*
> 
> If you ever go to Scotland (Edinburgh) you MUST MUST MUST go spend a 1/2 day at Abbottsford - the home of Sir Walter Scott. For the lover of carvings, it's incredible. These are a few pics of just one room - his writing room or den.
> .
> ...


Skill, desire and a good patron… Great pieces.


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

mtkate said:


> *Writing room at Abbottsford*
> 
> If you ever go to Scotland (Edinburgh) you MUST MUST MUST go spend a 1/2 day at Abbottsford - the home of Sir Walter Scott. For the lover of carvings, it's incredible. These are a few pics of just one room - his writing room or den.
> .
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Very beautiful as well as informative.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *Writing room at Abbottsford*
> 
> If you ever go to Scotland (Edinburgh) you MUST MUST MUST go spend a 1/2 day at Abbottsford - the home of Sir Walter Scott. For the lover of carvings, it's incredible. These are a few pics of just one room - his writing room or den.
> .
> ...


I have just become fascinated by carving and I think that will be on my list of things to learn…You know that in Australia we have boomerangs and didgeridoos.. they are carved…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *Writing room at Abbottsford*
> 
> If you ever go to Scotland (Edinburgh) you MUST MUST MUST go spend a 1/2 day at Abbottsford - the home of Sir Walter Scott. For the lover of carvings, it's incredible. These are a few pics of just one room - his writing room or den.
> .
> ...


thank´s for sharing
ceep let them coming
as long you just take pictures
and not the items with you
it´s a great idea to post them on L J


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *Writing room at Abbottsford*
> 
> If you ever go to Scotland (Edinburgh) you MUST MUST MUST go spend a 1/2 day at Abbottsford - the home of Sir Walter Scott. For the lover of carvings, it's incredible. These are a few pics of just one room - his writing room or den.
> .
> ...


I'm with Larry here. The carvings I've seen on this site are just amazing and this is too. I would love to try this someday. But as always, there is never enough time, so I may never learn. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *Writing room at Abbottsford*
> 
> If you ever go to Scotland (Edinburgh) you MUST MUST MUST go spend a 1/2 day at Abbottsford - the home of Sir Walter Scott. For the lover of carvings, it's incredible. These are a few pics of just one room - his writing room or den.
> .
> ...


*

Well, Kate …

Despite my recent pledge of honor, integrity, and ethics ….

There goes ANY shot I had at claiming that to be MY work 

Absolutely stunning.

Some of the woodwork I've seen, in Europe … simply defies description.

Thanks for sharing !!

--Neil*


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

*A few pieces from the Gdansk City Museum*

It's been awhile since I posted anything so I thought I would start with a few things I saw on my recent vacation. So much of Poland's riches were destroyed during WWII, but they did manage to preserve a few gems and they have also invested quite a lot to rebuild and refurbish.
.

When you first walk into the museum you are greeted by this beautifully carved staircase (roped off so no one can climb).










.

A nice set of chairs and a table from the turn of the 19th century…










.

... and cabinet in the same area.










.

A bit of marquetry, Polish style.










.

A very lovely chest that should excite fans of figured wood.










.

Of course, I HAD to take this picture as the item below reminds me of many of the cutting boards seen on this site 










.

Here are some links to information about the museum for anyone who is interested:

http://www.gdansk-life.com/culture/culturedetails/135-HistoricalMuseum
.
http://www.mhmg.gda.pl/international/?lang=eng&oddzial=1
.

360 Views of the Museum. Click on the film reels for "Ratusz Głównego Miasta Gdańska" which will show you inside this particular museum. The link below will set you up to see the staircase.
http://www.mhmg.gda.pl/panoramy/panorama_2.html

.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *A few pieces from the Gdansk City Museum*
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted anything so I thought I would start with a few things I saw on my recent vacation. So much of Poland's riches were destroyed during WWII, but they did manage to preserve a few gems and they have also invested quite a lot to rebuild and refurbish.
> .
> ...


That was very interesting thank you.
Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

mtkate said:


> *A few pieces from the Gdansk City Museum*
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted anything so I thought I would start with a few things I saw on my recent vacation. So much of Poland's riches were destroyed during WWII, but they did manage to preserve a few gems and they have also invested quite a lot to rebuild and refurbish.
> .
> ...


THANK YOU for the tour of the Gdansk museum. I have been there- but about it's been awhile and your blog was a terrific way to stir up old memories. Land of Lech and the Labor reform movement. Solidarnosc! Such craftsmanship in the items in the photo. Poland is full of talented artisans and intellectual people. Viva la Polska!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

mtkate said:


> *A few pieces from the Gdansk City Museum*
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted anything so I thought I would start with a few things I saw on my recent vacation. So much of Poland's riches were destroyed during WWII, but they did manage to preserve a few gems and they have also invested quite a lot to rebuild and refurbish.
> .
> ...


What a railing!


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

mtkate said:


> *A few pieces from the Gdansk City Museum*
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted anything so I thought I would start with a few things I saw on my recent vacation. So much of Poland's riches were destroyed during WWII, but they did manage to preserve a few gems and they have also invested quite a lot to rebuild and refurbish.
> .
> ...


Thanks for the post have many similar, but not from Poland, that I hope to have time to post in the near future.


----------

